# Sweet spinners from junk!



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Here's a little DIY on making a nice spinner (or 50) in a hurry - it's from stuff almost everyone has laying around . All you need is:

-scotch tape 
-a pokey for heating 
-lighter/candle
-tp tube
-plastic bottle cap
-small length of strong cord

Not shown is a pen or marker body which helps a lot.

Cut a section of of tube about 2"×4.5". Wind the cut tube around the pen tightly & use a strip of tape about 5" long and wrap smoothly around the tunes middle first. Do the same for the two ends, totalling 5 strips. You can do this with packing tape to save time, again this is just with common junk. Melt two small holes with your hot pokey at 10 &2 in your lid, making sure not to go too much towards the top or bottom. Run your cord FIRST through your tube, then through the lid holes to keep everything neat. Adjust thr cap to about 1.5" from the tube.Tie, snip & melt your knot behind the cap. Add a dot of super glue to the finished knot if you wish for extra security, but it's never let go on me without it.

Voila! Cheap spinners galore and these guys take a hit really well and make a SUPER satisfying pop when they're struck solid. Hope you guys get use from this, these things really do last thanks to that free hanging design.

Thanks for looking & Happy shooting! 
















































































Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Fine! I will sort my bottle cap spinners out so they're cool like yours...


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Fine! I will sort my bottle cap spinners out so they're cool like yours...


Lol no worries pal! This was just a quick tutorial for guys who are sick of buying spinners just to murder them lol you could make a quick 5 pack of these and be set for ages 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I use milk carton tops quite a lot - just hung from a string - obviously they take a fair amount of abuse and you can simply replace them once they're hammered.

With the tube to aid spinning makes more sense... so now need to find some usable tube...


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> I use milk carton tops quite a lot - just hung from a string - obviously they take a fair amount of abuse and you can simply replace them once they're hammered.
> 
> With the tube to aid spinning makes more sense... so now need to find some usable tube...


Ah that's a good idea yeah for usable tube just go with toilet paper tube and tape it's amazing how tough it is. Almost like a shotgun she'll lol.

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm thinking marker barrels... clothe drying rack rods, or old fax roll tubes if I can find any. Need to raid the garage - see what I can find in there.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> I'm thinking marker barrels... clothe drying rack rods, or old fax roll tubes if I can find any. Need to raid the garage - see what I can find in there.


Marker barrels work great too man lots of good ideas there!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Good idea thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

For me that's the perfect size


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great idea everyone Making various size targets will keep me from snacking I will have to get Max (great nephew) started learning to use a drill safely and make some fun targets. I think I still have an old ( brace and bit) Max can start out with drilling the holes in the caps.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome idea BC!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

That's a great idea. Thanks!


----------



## mortarcr (Apr 22, 2017)

soda bottles are tough too or you can cut circles on hdpe bottles as a target.

i am using a strap from my garden sprayer and sew it.i also burned the end part of it to prevent from unraveling. its not circle though but it also spins.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

The marvels of modern technology!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Welcome Mortacr


----------



## mortarcr (Apr 22, 2017)

Thanks tag. I remember that i used a constrictor on the knot on my string and when time to replace i just snip the constrictor knot with a scissor to replace worn target spinner.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

I like doing about the same thing with scrap pieces of leather.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I like to try and crack these.

Great re-purposing!


----------



## hoggs (Dec 30, 2018)

What a great little project! And the price is right! Thanks, BushpotChef!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

hoggs said:


> What a great little project! And the price is right! Thanks, BushpotChef!


Thanks man enjoy!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks for this! I've asked the wife to stop recycling caps and tp rolls


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Crazy Canuck said:


> Thanks for this! I've asked the wife to stop recycling caps and tp rolls


Haha no worries man glad you're gonna get some use out of it 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

Very cool man .. are these fairly durable ? I may try ... the tube I use is 1/2 inch pex pipe ... so damn tough .. and cheap!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> Very cool man .. are these fairly durable ? I may try ... the tube I use is 1/2 inch pex pipe ... so **** tough .. and cheap!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


For sure man mod it up haha! & yes they are Imo the key is that free hanging design so all the juice is dispersed instantly. Give them a go brother tell me your thoughts!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > Very cool man .. are these fairly durable ? I may try ... the tube I use is 1/2 inch pex pipe ... so **** tough .. and cheap!
> ...


I sure will ! See if I can kill one woth the lbs in under 50 shots!  good post buddy

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> ...


Sounds like a fair test,and thanks man!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## mortarcr (Apr 22, 2017)

i just remembered if you have those lotion bottles with pumps or similar you can remove those straws cut it to length and substitute it instead of the toilet paper. or those beaded jump ropes can be used also you just make sure the string can pass through.

or you use water level tubing.


----------



## hoggs (Dec 30, 2018)

Wow! More great suggestions for the tubes; thanks, Mortarcr!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mortarcr said:


> i just remembered if you have those lotion bottles with pumps or similar you can remove those straws cut it to length and substitute it instead of the toilet paper. or those beaded jump ropes can be used also you just make sure the string can pass through.
> or you use water level tubing.


Awesome stuff man thanks for sharing!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Just made this little guy 









Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Before and after









Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggs (Dec 30, 2018)

Love 'em! Can't hit 'em, but I love 'em!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

hoggs said:


> Love 'em! Can't hit 'em, but I love 'em!


Lol! Thanks man! & that's okay if you can't hit them, because that's what they're for - practice practice practice!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great idea mortacr


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I really like this post, it reminded me that all I make is round targets. I was thinking I could drill a hole in a dowel rod or straw. That way I would be shooting at a smaller target and still have a spinner.by drilling a hole, I mean slightly off center so that it comes back to it’s original position. Or I could put a hole towards top so it also comes back to original position Thanks again for sharing your target ideas


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

tried out your spinner idea,works good,i have been using these peices from beer six pack holder things,with a peice of bailing wire bent to shape,the beer venders sample their stuff at the store i work at and i just grab them out of the plastic recycling.i think the gatoraid lids may be a bit tougher though and last a bit longer.Cool idea,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh yeah they also come in a plethora of colors,and I am usually just shooting 1/4 inch at them,sometimes 3/8's


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skarrd said:


> tried out your spinner idea,works good,i have been using these peices from beer six pack holder things,with a peice of bailing wire bent to shape,the beer venders sample their stuff at the store i work at and i just grab them out of the plastic recycling.i think the gatoraid lids may be a bit tougher though and last a bit longer.Cool idea,Thanks for sharing.


Those turned out awesome man I love the clear tubing! I've also used those 6 pack tops, they're handy to just run wire through as you said. I used mine for BB slings at work we had 3 hung up in the back with a sheet it was nice. They lasted a lonnnggg time with BBs. The Gatorade caps are okay but with serious force they burst but medium power they last a long time, great for target PFS work too. 

Thanks for sharing!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey guys idk who's still following this but I think I maybe stumbled across the ultimate lid for making spinners...

Play Doh lids.

Super bright colors, different sizes, extremely flexible.

I'll just leave this here. 
















Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Hey guys idk who's still following this but I think I maybe stumbled across the ultimate lid for making spinners...
> 
> Play Doh lids.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a challenge bud! 

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys idk who's still following this but I think I maybe stumbled across the ultimate lid for making spinners...
> ...


It sure is man! Keep those string holes small as you can, go through both 'walls' of the lids rim and you should be golden! I used a marker body for the tube and wrapped her in a little black tape. I know you wont be able to murder these man! 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## hoggs (Dec 30, 2018)

Now that's a killer idea! I've got grandkids (and, of course, playdoh lids) all over the place. Might actually be able to hit these targets!


----------



## Joey Jfive Lujan (Jan 19, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


Nice !! .. I sure will give them a test when I have a chance to make some up!

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

hoggs said:


> Now that's a killer idea! I've got grandkids (and, of course, playdoh lids) all over the place. Might actually be able to hit these targets!


Awesome hoggs haha, my little guy is 5 he has TONS of play Doh and got a bunch of new ones for Christmas. This was an old one I'd saved a while a go as they're great for a million things. I've even used them for dips in my lunch! Anyhow as you know they sort of 'peel' off the container and it's that flex that makes them perfect.

I think this might become a well known 'thing', the 'Play Doh' spinner - it works that we'll so far.

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> ...


For sure man put it on your short list you won't be disappointed haha 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> ...


For sure man put it on your short list you won't be disappointed haha 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Joey Jfive Lujan said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Joey Jfive Lujan said:
> ...


For sure man put it on your short list you won't be disappointed haha 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

BushpotChef - This is absolutely brilliant ! Thank you my friend, these will last a heck of a lot longer than pop-cans and toilet-paper tubes.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Yay! More ideas!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

woodbark said:


> BushpotChef - This is absolutely brilliant ! Thank you my friend, these will last a heck of a lot longer than pop-cans and toilet-paper tubes.


Thanks my friend they sure will, only use the Gatorade lids for light sets or bbs, the play Doh lids I just showed world much better. Again though stick with marbles again instead of say 3/8 steels as they WILL penetrate.

Happy shooting!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Great idea!


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

I've been saving up the milk jug lids, and was feeling crafty today. Haven't had a chance to test them out, as my current Wasp spinner just won't die. Thanks for the inspiration BPC


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Play-Doh lids will definitely take a beating. Lids from soup cans or pet food cans are fun spinners too but they fold up after only a few solid hits but that's part of the fun, the target keeps getting a little smaller


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Crazy Canuck said:


> I've been saving up the milk jug lids, and was feeling crafty today. Haven't had a chance to test them out, as my current Wasp spinner just won't die. Thanks for the inspiration BPC
> 
> Holy cow those are pretty Canuck, very nice!


----------



## Projectile Pilot (Jan 11, 2019)

Found this thing hiding since it's never been used on account of these two lards clearing their plates and begging for more at each feeding during the day, and this thread came to mind. It's a lid for sealing pet food cans that still contain some food that you can get at most pet stores for cheap, sometimes they'll even throw one in if you bring a nice stack of cans to register. I just got done pounding this one with 3/8" and 7/16" steel at about 8fpe from around 7 yards and it's still ready to go, only a couple actually perforated the plastic. More of a swinger than a spinner here but close enough


----------

